# What are some volatile stocks I can trade?



## voyz (11 June 2009)

gday 
im lookin for some good volatile stocks i can trade. at the moment the only stock i trade is jb which is very volatile every day and has movements between 50-100 cents a day. im looking for more of these for intraday trading using cfd's.
anyone know someother good ones off the top of their heads. bhp n rio tend to scare me coz they can mover up to 500cents or more overnight but to solve that i guess i can trade smaller sizes.
so throw some codes at me
cheers


----------



## vincent191 (11 June 2009)

Gee-Whiz...and you are trading CFDs???


----------



## voyz (11 June 2009)

yes for the last year now, and at no loss. so the problem is?


----------



## voyz (11 June 2009)

sig check.


----------



## naughtynickers (11 June 2009)

Anyway if you're game... I've been watching JPT
Babcock & Brown Japan Property Trust

For months there wasn't much movement but in the last few weeks it's been trading in quite a large range for a stock only in the 30-40cent range I have been seeing movements in a 6-8 cent rage. 

Like I said if your game I really don't know a great deal about them and haven't built up the courage to touch them due to lack of time to properly research but yeah I guess a decent day trade at the moment and by the looks of your sig could be for you


----------



## beamstas (12 June 2009)

Taken from another forum

SUN 
MQG 
BXB 
RIO
WDC


----------



## So_Cynical (12 June 2009)

PPT is a great volatile - rangy stock...lotsa volume and regularly trades over a 2 or 3% daily range.


----------

